# Herring Update



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well it took some real convincing and a promise of another fish but I've got my sister to agree that this fish belongs back in the wild. He's been doing great and it's going to suck to see him go but it's prob for the best. We'll be returning him this weekend to the waters he came from.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

No offence but once a fish is in a tank it should never be released again you dont know what it might have picked up evenif the the odds are its ok.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey xr8ride im 100% sure that thats not a herring lol. its a common chub minnow probably female. they get to about 6-7inches and males develop horns to fight. I catch these guys all the time i go trout fishing. They are very abundant in creeks and some rivers. 


lol pat you typed like 1 second faster then me .
and i agree.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Even if it's in a newly cycled tank with no other inhabitants? 
As for it's identification, you may be right I'm just going by pics on the net which weren't so clear, lol.
If it's better to just leave it in a tank then so be it...it's doing fine, eating well...seems happy.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

well he will confirm its cycled .Though i would not put any tropicals in with him. wild caught means foreign disease/parasites to the tropicals so i would be careful what you put in next maybe leave the tank for a week and clean it a few times before adding the Tropical fish.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If its just a minnow they dont have much of a lifespan anyway though I did have some fathead minnows that lived for about 6 months.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

he'd be a pretty big minnow at approx. 6-8" in length


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> If its just a minnow they dont have much of a lifespan anyway though I did have some fathead minnows that lived for about 6 months.


I have rosy yellow (fat head minnows) that I have bred, that are 3 years old.
They were bred in one of my outside ponds and then I raised them with baby goldfish bred in the same pond in indoor tanks.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

if it's a fresh cycle and nothing else was in the tank, should be safe enough to release, no? Look at all the stuff we flush down the drain with WCs or into the yard. Look at the Don river lately?


----------



## fishman2 (Oct 10, 2008)

As far as I'm aware releasing wild fish back into a lake or river once they have been in an aquarium is against regulations due to the possibility of transfering pathogens.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I suppose any small chance of contamination is too big...look at the swine flu. So what happens if you have something you're not supposed to keep? Kill it or keep it?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

fishman2 said:


> As far as I'm aware releasing wild fish back into a lake or river once they have been in an aquarium is against regulations due to the possibility of transfering pathogens.


Do you carry the regulation book deep within the crevace of your arse or something. I apparently don't care to hear about your rules and regulations anymore. You have proven yourself wrong before. It is better to be ignorant and quiet even if people think you are stupid, than open your mouth and dismiss all doubt.

You may refrain from dicussion on this thread if it bothers you so much.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lets halt the topic of regulation. On every forum its a touchy subject but we need to respect every member here. So lets avoid it, if you want to discuss it take it to PM.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

It won't be an issue, he's been blocked and will remain there.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

he looks cute to me, if he only gets to 6 inches and you have room for him, just keep him. if it was me(and i don't know the laws nor do i really care ) i'd go find a couple others of the same species and set up a nice tank for them you could even go pick out some plants from wherever he came from to make him feel more at home.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I'm gonna chime in anyway.

It is actually illegal to release fish back into the wild. There are a number of reasons for this, but as stated you can introduce some nasty stuff into our waterways. Because of this, I have to agree that releasing it is absolutely not the right thing to do.

I'd suggest keeping the fish where it is, if that isn't a possibility it should be culled. It may sound mean, but it is the responsible thing to do.

One minnow < our waterways.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Lets halt the topic of regulation. On every forum its a touchy subject but we need to respect every member here. So lets avoid it, if you want to discuss it take it to PM.


I'm sorry Cid, I beg to differ on that. Pointing out regulations is in the best interest of ALL members of the forum. Taking it to PM doesn't educate the whole membership on rules that affect all in the hobby locally. The MNR regularly visits aquarium shops both openly and undercover to see if regulations are being broken. If a member of this forum knows the regulations and points it out they should not be chastised.

Not matter if you agree with the regulations or not they are there to protect native species. The Ministry of Natural Resources strictly forbids the release of species that have been held in captivity even if they are released to the exact spot they were captured. They should either be kept for their natural lifespan or destroyed. Sounds harsh but that's the rules.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OKay... From now on all talk of wild caught fishies is banned from the gtaa? I already PM'd the people involved.

Lets close this. Everyone had their say. I am at work atm, on my lunch. PM other mods if this issue continues.

I am actually really pissed off and shouldnt be showing my colours but I am. Have a problem with it? Contact Holocron.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

This post is directed to a few issues at hand and it is not to offend, prove or disprove anyone from being right or wrong. I apologize in advance if any of this is "stating the obvious", I'm not trying to make anyone feel dumb or stupid... only to clarify things or attempt to. This post is being made here and available to the public as to address anyone that has an issue related to the subject matter.

#1. xr8dride originally stated that his intentions were to release the fish back into the waters in what he thought was the best interest for the fish. When told that he should not release the fish back in he said and I quote:



xr8dride said:


> If it's better to just leave it in a tank then so be it...it's doing fine, eating well...seems happy.


This was the end of the discussion on the topic of releasing it back into the wild (at least on xr8dride's part).

#2. The sly remark made by xr8dride could be considered inappropriate and flaming is in no way condoned but at the same time, it was not unprovoked whether the provocation was intentional or not based on their communications in a previous thread pertaining to a similar issue. (If you do not know who the "feud" is between then you do not need to know but I'm sure you can figure it out on your own) The topic was dropped once again on both sides... fishman2 made no reply to xr8dride's comment which is appreciated and xr8dride did his part by blocking any future posts by fishman2 to avoid from further contact.

#3. We at GTAA appreciate any and all information for the betterment of the hobby and for informing anyone of our members and will continue to encourage this but we do ask that the way this information is conveyed is in a respectible manner. (Not implying that anything was disrespectful or provoked but if it was then we kindly ask that you refrain from doing so)

#4. Ciddian asked for the issue to be taken to PM if it were to continue. The "issue" she was referring to was not whether or not the fish in question should be released back into the wild as I have made clear that that issue had already come to a resolution... the "issue" she was referring to was the bad blood between the members and she was correct in advising so.

#5. The thread was not closed because we did not want the members to have healthy discussions about the rules and regulations of wild fish and what not, the thread was closed because we do not wish the forums to be a medium for flame wars and when we see or feel that one is about to start we have to make judgements and I believe Ciddian made the right one. This forum has gone through an arduous journey since its beginning and has grown into an amazing community which I don't think I nor anyone else would like to see fall a part.

#6. Furthermore, the thread was not closed because of favouritism or in agreement with one member over another. As stated, we are not here to take sides, merely to prevent flame wars and keep posts respectible.

We have general rules and guidelines but we do not have a censor filter or anything of the sort as we are all adults here and we expect you guys to be able to conduct yourselves like adults and self-regulate. Let's keep GTAA a fun and engaging community. We deal with enough shit in our lives, we don't need to be dealing with it in our hobbies also... I think the water changes and broken heaters are enough of a headache.


----------

